# [solved] ssh einrichten

## frodus

Hi Leute,

wie kann ich ssh auf meinen Rechner aktivieren.

Wenn ich versuche mich mir

ssh -l <NAME> Rechner 

in meiner Firma einzuwählen hängt sich der ssh Prozess anscheinend

auf undi ich kann Ihn nur noch abschissen ohne jede Fehlermeldung.

/FrodusLast edited by frodus on Sat Oct 09, 2004 2:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pablo_supertux

```

$ emerge net-misc/openssh

$ rc-update add sshd default

$ /etc/ini.d/sshd start

```

----------

## frodus

Danke fuer die Antwort funzt aber leider immer noch nicht. 

Das Ergebnis ist immer noch, dass ich keine Fehlermeldung bekomme und

den ssh abschiessen muss.

----------

## Fibbs

Schönen Guten Morgen!

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn ich versuche mich mir
> 
> ssh -l <NAME> Rechner
> 
> in meiner Firma einzuwählen hängt sich der ssh Prozess anscheinend
> ...

 

Du kannst Dich mit ssh nirgends einwählen. Die TCP-IP-Verbindung zu dem Zielhost muss  stehen. Versuch mal, ob der Rechner in der Firma per ping erreichbar ist. Steht der Rechner in der Firma hinter einem Router / einer Firewall? Dann brauchst Du natürlich ein Portforwarding für den SSH-Port 22, damit Du überhaupt eine direkte Verbindung auf diesem Port zwischen deiner Mühle zu Hause und der Büchse in der Firma aufbauen kannst.

Dein ssh-Prozess hängt sich höchstwahrscheinlich nicht auf, sondern versucht einfach nur krampfhaft, die Verbindung aufzubauen, was aber in einer Zeitüberschreitung resultiert, aus o. g. Grund.

Ich hoffe, mit meiner Spekulation recht zu haben. Es wäre schön gewesen, wenn Du gleich bei Deinem ersten Posting geschrieben hättest, was Du eigentlich willst, die von Dir gegebenen Informationen zu Deinem Problem sind mehr als dürftig.

So long

Fibbs

----------

## frodus

Hi Fibbs,

mit meiner letzten Mandrake Installation konnte ich mich ohne

probleme in meiner firma einwählen. 

Zum einwählen braucht man allerdings einen Key generator.

Ping zu dem Rechner funktioniert wunder bar.

Wie kann ich raus finden ob ssh-port 22 freigeschaltet ist?

Danke,

Frodus

----------

## furanku

 *frodus wrote:*   

> Wie kann ich raus finden ob ssh-port 22 freigeschaltet ist?
> 
> 

 

```
$ telnet rechnername.de 22

Trying (IP gelöscht)...

Connected to rechnername.de.

Escape character is '^]'.

SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_3.5p1

Connection closed by foreign host.

```

----------

## frodus

telnet ist bei mir nicht installier irgend eine Idee in was ich 

emergen muss um telent zu bekommen?

/Frodus

----------

## pablo_supertux

```

$  emerge telnet -s

*  net-misc/netkit-telnetd

      Latest version available: 0.17-r3

      Latest version installed: 0.17-r3

      Size of downloaded files: 130 kB

      Homepage:    ftp://ftp.uk.linux.org/pub/linux/Networking/netkit/

      Description: Standard Linux telnet client and server

      License:     BSD

```

du musst lernen, die Dokus zu lesen, wie z.B. man emerge oder man sshd

ich würde auch folgendes machen (am Recher der Firma)

```

$ rm ~/.ssh/known_hosts

```

falls du dich nicht per ip Adresse sondern per DNS Name einloggst

----------

## frodus

Die 'man pages' habe ich mir natuerlich schon angeschaut.

Aber manchmal ueberlist man halt Sachen.

Was soll das bringen wenn ich meine known hosts loesche?

Gruss,

Frodus

----------

## Ezekeel

das wenn sich die Prüfziffern unterscheiden du dennoch auf den Rechner mit der Frage ob er known_hosts beigefügt werden soll connecten kannst!

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *frodus wrote:*   

> Die 'man pages' habe ich mir natuerlich schon angeschaut.
> 
> Aber manchmal ueberlist man halt Sachen.
> 
> Was soll das bringen wenn ich meine known hosts loesche?
> ...

 

Wenn der rechner neu isntalliert wurde, dann sind die Keys und RSA-Keys und blabla unterschiedlich und ssh schließt die Verbidung. Es könnte sein, dass du ssh als alias von "ssh >/dev/null 2>&1" hast und deshalb keine Fehlermeldungen bekommst.

----------

## frodus

Hi,

die RSA keys sind in dem Fall nicht wichtig, da eine Anmeldung ohne Passwd nicht

moeglich ist.

Das Passwort aendert sich alle 3 minuten.

Die Ausgaben von der ssh werden nicht nach dev/null geschrieben, da ich ohne Probleme ein

ssh auf meine Maschine machen kann.

Bis zu der Frage mit den known hosts kommt mein ssh uebrigens gar nicht.

/Frodus

----------

## furanku

Vielleicht sollten wir mal etwas systematischer den Fehler eingrenzen...  :Wink: 

Was sagt denn nun ein telnet (oder meinetwegen auch nc, aus dem Paket netcat) auf Port 22 des Zielrechners. Meldet sich da überhaupt ein ssh daemon? Wenn nicht ist die Zielmaschine anscheinend falsch konfiguriert (kein sshd, Firewall, ...) , da ein Ping ja ankommt. Wenn doch schalte doch mal den verbose modus von ssh ein also mache ein

```
$ ssh -v rechnername.de

OpenSSH_3.9p1, OpenSSL 0.9.7d 17 Mar 2004

debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config

debug1: Applying options for *

debug1: Connecting to rechnername.de [IP gelöscht] port22.

debug1: Connection established.

debug1: identity file /mein/home/.ssh/id_rsa type -1

debug1: identity file /mein/home/.ssh/id_dsa type -1

debug1: Remote protocol version 2.0, remote software version OpenSSH_3.5p1

debug1: match: OpenSSH_3.5p1 pat OpenSSH*

debug1: Enabling compatibility mode for protocol 2.0

debug1: Local version string SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_3.9p1

debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT sent

debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT received

debug1: kex: server->client aes128-cbc hmac-md5 none

debug1: kex: client->server aes128-cbc hmac-md5 none

debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEX_DH_GEX_REQUEST(1024<1024<8192) sent

debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_KEX_DH_GEX_GROUP

debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEX_DH_GEX_INIT sent

debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_KEX_DH_GEX_REPLY

debug1: Host 'rechnername.de' is known and matches the RSAhost key.

debug1: Found key in /mein/home/.ssh/known_hosts:2

debug1: ssh_rsa_verify: signature correct

debug1: SSH2_MSG_NEWKEYS sent

debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_NEWKEYS

debug1: SSH2_MSG_NEWKEYS received

debug1: SSH2_MSG_SERVICE_REQUEST sent

debug1: SSH2_MSG_SERVICE_ACCEPT received

debug1: Authentications that can continue: publickey,password

debug1: Next authentication method: publickey

debug1: Trying private key: /meinhome/.ssh/id_rsa

debug1: Trying private key: /meinhome/.ssh/id_dsa

debug1: Next authentication method: password

user@rechnername.de's password:

```

So sieht das bei mir aus, was kommt bei Dir?

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *frodus wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> die RSA keys sind in dem Fall nicht wichtig, da eine Anmeldung ohne Passwd nicht
> 
> moeglich ist.
> ...

 

hää? wieso denn das? Wieso ändern sich die Passwörter immer nach 3 Minuten? Wie kann man sich so ein Passwort merken?

----------

## frodus

Den Verbose mode probiere ich gleich mal aus wenn ich zu Hause bin.

Das Passwort basiert aud einem Externen Key Generator der an

meinem Schluesselbund haengt. Und dieser Key Generator

erzeugt halt alle 3 minuten ein neues Passwort, welches dann fuer 3 minuten

gueltig ist.

/Frodus

----------

## furanku

Schalte die 3-Minuten Passwörter doch bitte erstmal ab, bis Du eine funktionierende Standard ssh Verbindung hinbekommst. Solche "exotischen" Konfigurationen erschweren die Fehlersuche und sind nicht selten selber die Fehlerquelle. Wenn alles klappt, kannst Du die 3-Minuten Passworte ja wieder aufsetzen...

----------

## frodus

Sorry, ich bin leider nicht befugt die Funktion abzuschalten!

----------

## frodus

O.K. Leute endlich WE !

hier ist meine Debug message:

```

OpenSSH_3.8.1p1, OpenSSL 0.9.7d 17 Mar 2004

debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config

debug1: Connecting to <Machine>.com [xx.xxx.xxx.x] port 22.

debug1: Connection established.

debug1: identity file /home/frodus/.ssh/identity type -1

debug1: identity file /home/frodus/.ssh/id_rsa type -1

debug1: identity file /home/frodus/.ssh/id_dsa type -1

debug1: Remote protocol version 2.0, remote software version OpenSSH_3.6.1p1

debug1: match: OpenSSH_3.6.1p1 pat OpenSSH*

debug1: Enabling compatibility mode for protocol 2.0

debug1: Local version string SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_3.8.1p1

debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT sent

debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT received

debug1: kex: server->client aes128-cbc hmac-md5 none

debug1: kex: client->server aes128-cbc hmac-md5 none

debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEX_DH_GEX_REQUEST(1024<1024<8192) sent

debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_KEX_DH_GEX_GROUP

debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEX_DH_GEX_INIT sent

debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_KEX_DH_GEX_REPLY

debug1: Host '<Machine>.com' is known and matches the RSA host key.

debug1: Found key in /home/frodus/.ssh/known_hosts:1

debug1: ssh_rsa_verify: signature correct

debug1: SSH2_MSG_NEWKEYS sent

debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_NEWKEYS

debug1: SSH2_MSG_NEWKEYS received

debug1: SSH2_MSG_SERVICE_REQUEST sent

debug1: SSH2_MSG_SERVICE_ACCEPT received

debug1: Authentication succeeded (none).

debug1: channel 0: new [client-session]

debug1: Entering interactive session.

```

Den Namen von dem remote Rechner habe ich durch <Machine> ersetzt.

Kann damit jemand was anfangen?

Gruss,

Frodus

----------

## furanku

Das "Authentication succeeded (none)" sieht ein bisschen komisch aus.

Was steht denn auf der remote Maschine in /etc/ssh/sshd_config, bzw. auf Deiner in /etc/ssh/ssh_config?

Ansosten wundert mich das nach dem Entering interactive session nichts mehr kommt. Da sollte nämlich normalerweise Deine Login-Shell übernehmen. Bei mir geht's dann so weiter:

```
user@rechnername.de's password:

debug1: Authentication succeeded (password).

debug1: channel 0: new [client-session]

debug1: Entering interactive session.

Last login: Fri Sep 17 19:36:09 2004 from lokaler.rechner.de

Have a lot of fun...

$

```

----------

## Silicoid

Sieht alles ganz gut aus. Ich denke bei dem Problem können dir nur die Admins des Zugangs weiterhelfen, da ich vermute, daß es kein eifnacher ssh Zugang ist.  SSH hat nämlich deine Connection bereits akzeptiert und du bist schon in der Session:

```

debug1: Authentication succeeded (none). 

debug1: channel 0: new [client-session] 

debug1: Entering interactive session. 

```

SSH wir anscheinend nur verwendet um eine verschlüsselte Verbindung aufzubaen. Das eigentliche Authentifizieren passiert später, da die ssh erst dann die interactive Session aufmacht, wenn du dich ssh gegenüber authentifiziert hast.

Ich kenne das Phänomen, daß die ssh nach "Entering interactive session" nicht weiter macht. Ist aber normalerweise ein Problem auf der Server Seite.

Du könntest höchstens noch einen "ssh -vvv" ausprobieren (noch mehr debugging), ich bezweifle aber, daß das was bringt.

----------

## frodus

Ja danke Leute,

dann werde ich wohl mal am Montag unseren Admin fragen.

Schönes WE,

Frodus

----------

## furanku

Würde ich jetzt auch tippen, da es ja wirklich so aussieht, als ließe Dich ssh ohne Authentifizierung "herein", das starten des Prozesses der dann deine "interactive session" führt, scheint allerdings nicht zu klappen.

Sorry das wir Dir nicht helfen konnten, schönes Wochenende,

Frank

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *frodus wrote:*   

> Sorry, ich bin leider nicht befugt die Funktion abzuschalten!

 

Das verstehe ich nicht. Du kannst ssh installieren und den Deamon starten aber du bist nicht befugt, das andere auszuschalten? Bist du nicht root?

----------

## Silicoid

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das verstehe ich nicht. Du kannst ssh installieren und den Deamon starten aber du bist nicht befugt, das andere auszuschalten? Bist du nicht root?

 

Du hast es nicht ganz verstanden. Er hat ssh auf seinem Rechner zuhause installiert. Der Rechner in der Firma wird von anderen administriert. Dort hat er keinerlei rechte.

----------

## frodus

Genau so ist es Silicoid!  :Wink: 

----------

## furanku

Der Neugier halber, was hat denn die Anfrage beim Admin ergeben?

Frank

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Silicoid wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   
> 
> Das verstehe ich nicht. Du kannst ssh installieren und den Deamon starten aber du bist nicht befugt, das andere auszuschalten? Bist du nicht root? 
> 
> Du hast es nicht ganz verstanden. Er hat ssh auf seinem Rechner zuhause installiert. Der Rechner in der Firma wird von anderen administriert. Dort hat er keinerlei rechte.

 

Ach so ist das. frodus, wo von kannst du dich nicht einloggen?

----------

## frodus

Hi Leute,

die Anfrage bei meinem Admin läuft. Und ich habe ihm erstmal alle

meine sshconfig files zugesendet.

Ich werde euch auf dem laufenden halten! 

@pablo_supertux: Ich versuche mich von meinem gentoo @home in unser Firmennetz einzuloggen.

Ach ja, wenn ich mit ssh -vvv arbeite sind das meine letzten Ausgaben:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> debug3: tty_make_modes: 91 1
> 
> debug3: tty_make_modes: 92 0
> ...

 

Gruss,

Frodus

----------

## frodus

Hi Leute,

ich wollte euch ja auf dem laufenden halten.

Leider nur schlechte Nachrichten!  :Sad: 

Mein Admin in good old Germany hat keine Idee und vor allem

keinen Zugriff auf den Rechner in USA. Der steht wohl ausserhalb

der Firmen Firewall.

Leider wird der Zugang über Linux auch nicht voll supported.

Und mein Admin hat nicht die Erlaubnis mich da weiter zu unterstützen.

Für mich heisst dass wohl, dass ich nicht von Zuhause arbeiten kann.

Aber danke fuer eure Hilfe.

Bis dann,

Frodus

----------

## furanku

 *frodus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mit meiner letzten Mandrake Installation konnte ich mich ohne
> 
> probleme in meiner firma einwählen. 
> ...

 

Also ich glaube nicht, daß es unmöglich unter Gentoo ist, wenn es unter Mandrake ging. Hast Du, seitdem es unter Gentoo nicht geht, noch mal unter Mandrake versucht? Knoppix? Da mal die Protokolle des verbose Modus verglichen?

Das kann doch nicht sein, das Gentoo ein anderes ssh Protokoll verwendet als Mandrake! Die binaries sind aus den selben Sourcen entstanden...

Meinst Du mit dem Key generator den für die 3-Minuten Passwörter?

Frank (so schnell gebe ich nicht auf  :Wink:  Ich habe gerade heute über 'ne Stunde gebraucht bis ich gemerkt habe, daß mir ein unsichtbares Zeichen in den Namen eines über NFS zu mountenden Verzeichnis gerutscht ist... bis dahin gab's immer permission denied vom Server)

----------

## frodus

Ich werde es dann mal mit meiner Knoppix versuchen.

Mein Mandrake musste meiner Gentoo weichen von da her kann

ich das nict mehr benutzen.

Gruss,

Frodus

----------

## frodus

O.K.

meine Knoppix kennt meine Netzwerk karte leider nicht.

Aber mit dem Cygwin geht es ohne problem.

Die letzten zeilen vom debug sehen dann wie folg aus:

...

debug2: fd 3 setting TCP_NODELAY

debug2: callback done

debug2: channel 0: open confirm rwindow 0 rmax 32768

debug2: channel 0: rcvd adjust 131072

Last login: Wed Oct  6 10:58:22 2004 from g85ce.g.pppool.

Sun Microsystems Inc.   SunOS 5.8       Generic February 2000

Enter PASSCODE:

----------

## frodus

Juhu!   :Very Happy: 

Ich habe es gelöst!

Das problem scheint openssh zu sein.

Ich habe einfach mal openssh durch ssh ersetzt und schon funktioniert es wie erwartet.

Danke fuer eure Hilfe.

Bis dann,

Frodus

----------

## furanku

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, dann kannst Du ja jetzt von zuhause aus arbeiten  :Wink:  .

Es scheint sich also um ein Kompabilitätsproblem von SSH und OpenSSH zu handeln. Ich würde, an Deiner Stelle, einen Bugreport machen, oder auf deren Mailinglisten mal nachfragen, was denn da los ist.

Frank

----------

